
Windows 7 RC Goes to Partners - nreece
http://www.internetnews.com/software/article.php/3816116
======
dshah
Windows 7 is what Vista should have been in the first place -- smaller and
snappier.

To late for Microsoft to capture those that jumped to Mac, but might keep some
Windows people around longer.

